
New Pompeii Graffiti May Rewrite History - hecubus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kristinakillgrove/2018/10/16/new-pompeii-graffiti-may-rewrite-history-in-a-major-way/
======
colechristensen
When you say things like "rewrite history" the implication is one of
significance.

The month Vesuvius erupted is fairly irrelevant. There aren't any consequences
to the fact changing. Pompeii is quite important in historical understanding
of Rome, you would expect "history rewriting" discoveries to really be
something. This isn't. Mildly interesting perhaps.

~~~
rriepe
This theory on it happening in 1631 might scratch your itch:

[https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/79-a-d-no-more-
pompeii...](https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/79-a-d-no-more-pompeii-got-
buried-in-1631.121/)

~~~
colechristensen
The first article on the frontpage of stolenhistory.org is about how triumphal
arches were, in fact, teleportation devices.

So no, whacky conspiracy theories don't scratch any itches.

~~~
fassina2
Do you know if there's a report button here? That guy's comment should be
removed.

This conspiracy theory he posted makes this entire platform look bad. And
that's not even considering the missinformation it could spread..

~~~
nine_k
I suppose the link was posted ironically.

------
hnzix
Here's a fun collection of ribald Pompeiian graffiti (NSFW):
[http://www.pompeiana.org/Resources/Ancient/Graffiti%20from%2...](http://www.pompeiana.org/Resources/Ancient/Graffiti%20from%20Pompeii.htm)

 _" O walls, you have held up so much tedious graffiti that I am amazed that
you have not already collapsed in ruin."_

------
FranzFerdiNaN
This has been known for years. See this blog post from 2013 for example:
[https://garethharney.wordpress.com/2013/06/07/the-
forgotten-...](https://garethharney.wordpress.com/2013/06/07/the-forgotten-
coin-dating-the-destruction-of-pompeii-and-herculaneum/)

The key piece, among other circumstantial evidence that was already known for
decades, is a coin found many years ago and not this graffiti.

------
fernly
What a nasty website.

* video that floats over the text as you scroll

* empty gray thing that drops down from the top for no reason (prob. trying to display an ad, but UBlock Origin stops it?)

* when you page through the image gallery every new image makes the page jump-scroll down

* oh goody another floating video on the right side now

* image caption obscures bottom 1/5th of each image.

bleagh.

~~~
kwhitefoot
You need Noscript. I didn't see any of those things and didn't even think
about it until reading your comment; then I looked at the Noscript icon and
saw that it had blocked scripts from forbes.com.

------
Aardwolf
To be honest, the walnuts and clothing are more convincing to me than a date
without year. But it could be.

------
drb91
> This new graffito may not rewrite history, but I am more convinced than ever
> that an early fall date for the eruption is the one I should use when
> formulating hypotheses about and interpreting data from the human skeletal
> remains.

Markets?! We need laws regulating editors. The headline they provide is
bullshit.

~~~
jackfoxy
Changing a date would literally _rewrite history_ without dramatically
affecting most historical understandings.

~~~
drb91
According to the article itself, it either may or may not. So why say anything
about it?

